# Dyski hybrydowe (HDD+SDD)

## sebas86

Orientujecie się jak wygląda obsługa tego ustrojstwa pod Linuksem? Dyski są widoczne jako fizyczne dwa urządzenia czy w środku dzieje się jakaś magia i trzeba idealnie co do sektora (od strony oprogramowania) podzielić dostępną przestrzeń?

I w sumie czy opłaca się takie rozwiązanie? A dokładniej czy da się czerpać zyski z obu rozwiązań, to znaczy np. wyłączyć napędu talerzy podczas gdy cały czas męczymy SSD?

----------

## Jacekalex

Sprawdza się całkiem dobrze.

Seagate Momentus.Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Sep 16, 2012 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

W sumie częściowo moje domysły rozwiało Google, co prawda po krótkich poszukiwaniach znalazłem tylko informacje o produktach Seagate, ale reszta, chyba stosuje takie samo rozwiązanie - cache przyspieszający operacje na najczęściej używanych plikach, jednak zarządzany w pełni przez kontroler i niedostępny bezpośrednio z zewnątrz. Miałem nadzieję, że ten kawałek krzemu zostaje do naszej dyspozycji tak jak w przypadku rozwiązania Samsunga (express cache).

----------

